# How Often Do I Change CO2 Drop Checker?



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

How often to people change the regent and KH standard in their CO 2 Drop Checkers? I put mine in the tank last Saturday and I'm curious as to how often it should be changed.

Thanks!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Typically I do it with every water change.
I have heard some let it go for a couple of weeks, but I find that the light really messes up my solution and ends up making it clear as water in about 6 days.
Might be the reagent, it was the stuff that came from Singapore and I never had that problem with the Red Sea stuff. I will be adding that instead next time I change it.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

I change mine with every water change. Only takes a little and it is easy enough to replace.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been replacing mine about once a month. I guess it varies. I can still see good color at that time.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I am doing it about monthly.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I do it "as needed". I have found that the closer to the lights you keep it, the faster the color fades. I keep my 5g down in a rear corner and I get ~2 months out of them. In my 46, I get ~1 month if I keep it half way down the water column. In all cases, I try to keep them away from the CO2 outlet.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, I have mine on the opposite side as my CO2 Diffusor but may move it down a little further, I've been keeping mine about 2-3 inches from the top, now I see that's really not necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## bigmark (Sep 8, 2006)

To be honest I have not changed mine in two months. The color has not faded so I have just left it alone.


----------

